# Wi-Fi News > Ειδήσεις - Αναδημοσίευση άρθρων >  Εγκατάσταση νέων μηχανημάτων-αναβαθμίσεις-νέες υπηρεσίες-VM

## NetTraptor

Σήμερα έγινε η αναβάθμιση των servers που φιλοξενούνται στο Datacenter της Altec Telecoms. Η αγορά των 2 νέων servers έγινε πριν περίπου 1 μήνα! 

Οι νέοι server είναι 2x Dell Poweredge 1950 και σκοπός της αναβάθμισης είναι η φιλοξενία των όλο και αυξανόμενων υπηρεσιών και απαιτήσεων τόσο στον σύλλογο όσο και στο Datacenter της altec.

Οι δυνατότητες των νέων μηχανημάτων στις οποίες περιλαμβάνεται τετραπύρηνος XEON επεξεργαστής της Intel με VT extensions, μας επέτρεψαν να στήσουμε πάνω τους την πλατφόρμα Xen ώστε να μπορέσουμε να εκμεταλλευθούμε καλύτερα τους πόρους που μας δίνουν. To testing period (περίπου ένας μήνας καταστρατήγησης ελεύθερης ώρας, διακοπών και προσπάθειας από όλους) πέρασε και είναι η στιγμή του go live!

Λίγα λόγια για το Xen:
Το Xen επιτρέπει την δημιουργία virtual machines με δύο μεθόδους, ανάλογα με το λειτουργικό που σκοπεύουμε να χρησιμοποιήσουμε στα virtual ή guest machines.

Η μια μέθοδος (paravirtualization) απευθύνεται σε virtual machines που το λειτουργικό σύστημα τους διαθέτει paravirtualization support και έχει να κάνει με όλες τις σύγχρονες διανομές linux που διαθέτουν κάποια από τις τελευταίες εκδόσεις του πυρήνα 2.6.

Η δεύτερη μέθοδος (hardware assisted virtualization) εκμεταλλευόμενη τα VT extensions της Intel ή τα AMD-V της AMD αντίστοιχα, επιτρέπει σε λειτουργικά χωρίς paravirtualization support να τρέξουν πάνω στο Xen.
Παράδειγμα τέτοιων λειτουργικών είναι τα Microsoft Windows και το Mikrotik.

Με την χρήση της πρώτης μεθόδου (paravirtualization) είμαστε σε θέση να πετυχαίνουμε απόδοση στα εικονικά μηχανήματα πολύ κοντά σε αυτή του πραγματικού (Host).
Αυτός είναι και ο βασικότερος λόγος για τον οποίο προτιμήθηκε το Xen αντί του VMWare, το οποίο δοκιμάσθηκε για αρκετό καιρό σε έναν εκ των δύο παλαιών servers (κάνοντας hosting στον inet2awmn vpn Server και στους δύο sip proxies που παρέχουν υπηρεσίες σε όλο το δίκτυο).


Αναβαθμίσεις, μεταφορές & νέες υπηρεσίες

AWMN Portal & PHPbb3 AWMN Forum - Αναβάθμιση

Έφτασε ο καιρός να αφήσουμε το phpbb2 το οποίο μας εξυπηρέτησε όλο αυτό το διάστημα και να περάσουμε στο phpbb3. Η μετάβαση από το 2 στο 3 έγινε σχετικά εύκολα με τη χρήση του μετατροπέα που συνοδεύει το phpbb3 και χάρις την συνδρομή της ανοιχτής κοινότητας όσον αφορά τις ελληνικές μεταφράσεις του interface.

Από πλευράς δυνατοτήτων το phpbb3 είναι σαφώς ανώτερο από τον προκάτοχο του, και μας δίνει και κάποιες πολυαναμενόμενες δυνατότητες χωρίς να απαιτείται έξτρα παραμετροποίηση του (aka MODs).

Με την αναβάθμιση του phpbb έγιναν και οι απαραίτητες τροποποιήσεις στον κώδικα του portal για να γίνεται σωστά το integration, κι έγινε κι ένα μικρό λιφτινγκ σε ότι αφορά το αισθητικό κομμάτι.

Αλλαγές (αναγκαστικές και μη)
- Το σύστημα δημοσιεύσεων άρθρων επανέρχεται σχεδόν στο παλαιό τρόπο λειτουργίας του.
Τα άρθρα που εμφανίζονται στην αρχική σελίδα του portal, προέρχονται από μία ειδική ενότητα που δημιουργήθηκε για τον σκοπό αυτό.
Στην εν λόγω ενότητα, δυνατότητα δημοσίευσης άρθρων έχει η ομάδα ειδήσεων.

Η σύνθεση της ομάδας ειδήσεων είναι όπως ήταν πριν την τελευταία αναβάθμιση του συστήματος δημοσιεύσεων άρθρων και έγκειται στην αρμοδιότητα του ΔΣ να προσθέσει επιπλέον μέλη εφόσον το κρίνει απαραίτητο ή του ζητηθεί.

- Η δομή του forum επεξεργάσθηκε έτσι ώστε να γίνει πιο συγκεκριμένη και απλή.
Έτσι οι ενότητες που αφορούν τις υπόλοιπες ασύρματες κοινότητες κατηγοριοποιήθηκαν με βάση τον νομό που ανήκουν.
Αντίστοιχα έγινε κατηγοριοποίηση των ενοτήτων που αφορούν τους κόμβους δικτύου και τις περιοχές, καθώς και τις ενότητες που αφορούν τις υπηρεσίες δικτύου.

wlTUBE (wirelessTUBE) – Νέα υπηρεσία

Τι είναι λοιπόν το wlTUBE ? Το wlTUBE είναι μια υπηρεσία στο πνεύμα του πασίγνωστου YouTube η οποία δημιουργήθηκε με σκοπό να δώσει κίνηση στα έως τώρα ακίνητα, θαμμένα και δύσχρηστα βίντεο ντοκουμέντα της ιστορίας του AWMN. 
Είναι ένα βήμα που πάει λίγο παραπέρα από ένα απλά στατικό Gallery και παρουσιάζει χρήσιμα βίντεο από τις ιστορικές στιγμές της κοινότητας, τα fest, τις εκθέσεις, τις συναντήσεις μελών και άλλα!

Εκτός από τον καθαρά ιστορικό χαρακτήρα του περιεχομένου θα μπορούν φιλοξενηθούν βίντεο τα οποία είναι τεχνικής φύσεως ή σχετικά με το ασύρματες κοινότητες τόσο του εσωτερικού όσο και του εξωτερικού. 

Το ανέβασμα των Video θα έχει περιορισμούς όσων αφορά το περιεχόμενο και υπάρχει approval system. Δεν αποκλείουμε καμία πρόταση και δεν αποκλείουμε την εμφάνιση νέων ενοτήτων, φτάνει να έχουν σχέση με την κοινότητα και να την αναδεικνύουν. Με άλλα λόγια αυτή η υπηρεσία θα κρατηθεί καθαρή ενώ έχει σκοπό την animated προβολή του δικτύου και του κόσμου μέσα σε αυτό με ένα πολύ πιο συμμαζεμένο τρόπο από ότι το YouTube.

Η χρήση της υπηρεσίας είναι εύκολη και είμαι σίγουρος ότι όποιος έχει χρησιμοποιήσει το YouTube θα αναγνωρίσει τις ομοιότητες!

Κάθε πρόταση και ιδέα για την συγκεκριμένη υπηρεσία είναι δεκτή ενώ προσκαλώ όποιον θέλει να ασχοληθεί με το co-administration αυτού του site να εκδηλώσει το ενδιαφέρον του στέλνοντας μου ένα pm.

Enjoy! http://wltube.awmn


WiND (Wireless Node Database) & other WiND installations - Μεταφορά
Η γνωστή και δημοφιλής υπηρεσία διαχείρισης και καταγραφής κόμβων επίσης μεταφέρεται σε ξεχωριστό μηχάνημα μαζί με τα κατά τόπους wind installations άλλων κοινοτήτων (ewn, trwn, lwmn, wnk)

DNS Servers συλλόγου - Μεταφορά
Οι κεντρικοί (root) DNS servers του AWMN που συνεργάζονται με το wind.
Μεταφέρονται και αυτοί παράλληλα με το Wind


Internet 2 AWMN Reverse proxy + VPN Server - Μεταφορά
VPN Server για πρόσβαση μέσο του Internet στο AWMN βασισμένο σε MT.
Και αυτή η υπηρεσία μεταφέρεται σε VΜ!


Mail Server συλλόγου - Μεταφορά
O mail server του συλλόγου ο οποίος προσφέρει mail του τύπου_member_at_awmn και member_at_awmn_net σε όλα τα μέλη του συλλόγου. Μεταφέρετε και αυτός!


Info Portal συλλόγου - Μεταφορά
Το γνωστό Portal που συγκεντρώνει τεράστια πληροφορία, γνωστικό και ιστορικό υλικό που έχει περάσει από το AWMN. Αυτό το service είναι βασισμένο πάνω σε Mambo και μεταφέρεται επίσης σε νέο VM μαζί με το Forum server του συλλόγου!


INTERNET VOIP2AWMN + AWMN2iCall + other providers - Μεταφορά
Sip Service το οποίο επιτρέπει την επικοινωνία από τους SIP server του δικτύου προς διάφορα sip service στο Internet! Η υπηρεσία μεταφέρθηκε σε Xen VM!


AWMN to Internet VPN server Μεταφορά
VPN Server για πρόσβαση μέσο του AWMN στο Internet μόνο για μέλη του συλλόγου βασισμένο σε MT.
Και αυτή η υπηρεσία μεταφέρετε σε VM!

Σύνοψη Υπηρεσιών
openser.awmn.net 
sbc.awmn.net 
vpn-out.awmn.net 
wind.awmn.net 
ewn.awmn.net
vpn-in.awmn.net
info.awmn.net 
wltube.awmn.net 
http://www.awmn.net 
mail.awmn.net
ns1 και ns2.awmn.net

Αξιοποίηση Παλαιού εξοπλισμού
Τα μηχανήματα που αντικαταστάθηκαν (2x Athlon64 3000 4 GByte Ram) μπορούν πλέον να εμπλουτίσουν τον εξοπλισμό της λέσχης μας, και να επιτρέψουν πιο άνετα την δημιουργία ενός playground για όσους έχουν την διάθεση να πειραματιστούν γενικότερα με services χωρίς να χρειάζεται να στήνουν επιπλέον μηχανήματα.

Αφού στηθεί και σε αυτά Xen, θα καταλάβουν μια θέση στο rack της λέσχης και θα αντικαταστήσουν μηχανήματα τα οποία είναι ήδη υπό κατάσταση δανεισμού από μέλη ή υπό διάλυση! Μαζί με τα νέα test bed VMs & dev VMs θα λειτουργήσουν και οι υπηρεσίες nagios και syllogos Sip server!

Κατακλείδα και Κάλεσμα!

Στο πλαίσιο αυτών των αναβαθμίσεων θα θέλαμε να κάνουμε ένα δημόσιο κάλεσμα σε οποιονδήποτε από την κοινότητα θέλει να ασχοληθεί με κάποια από τις υπηρεσίες είτε σε επίπεδο administration είτε σε επίπεδο development. Κάθε υπεύθυνη συμβολή στην ανάπτυξη και συντήρηση αυτών των υπηρεσιών είναι πολύτιμη!

Επίσης με μεγάλη χαρά θα δεχθούμε νέες προτάσεις για νέες υπηρεσίες οι οποίες θα μπορέσουν να δοκιμαστούν και να υλοποιηθούν στα μηχανήματα που αυτή την στιγμή διαθέτει ο σύλλογος. 
Από σήμερα μπορείτε όλοι ανοιχτά να επικοινωνείτε και να υποβάλετε προτάσεις σχόλια και αιτήσεις στο mail ds_at_awmn_net

Κλείνοντας θα θέλαμε να ευχαριστήσουμε όλες τις ομάδες του Συλλόγου Admins, Hostmasters, Mods, για την πολυήμερη συνεργασία τους και φυσικά τα μέλη του συλλόγου που βοήθησαν ο καθένας με τον τρόπο τους να γίνει αυτό το upgrade πραγματικότητα. Είναι μια αλλαγή σε μηχανήματα που πραγματικά το αξίζουν όλα τα μέλη και όλοι οι χρήστες κάθε υπηρεσίας που παρέχει ο σύλλογος.

Ένα μεγάλο ευχαριστώ ανήκει στον Thanatos και την DELL Hellas που στην ουσία παραχώρησε το 1 εκ των 2 μηχανημάτων! 

Τέλος θα πρέπει να ευχαριστήσουμε την ACN για την συνεχή υποστήριξη των διαδικτυακών μας υπηρεσιών και την υποδειγματική συνεργασία και hands on βοήθεια των εργαζομένων της, ακόμα και σε μη εργάσιμες ώρες και μέρες!

Καλό Χειμώνα!

*Εκ του ΔΣ
NetTraptor*


Υ.Γ. Για οποιοδήποτε πρόβλημα αντιμετωπίσετε μην διστάσετε να επικοινωνήσετε με τους administrators της κάθε υπηρεσίας. Θεωρούμε ότι αυτή θα είναι μια εβδομάδα ομαλοποίησης και διόρθωσης πιθανών λαθών που έχουν ξεφύγει από το testing cycle. Η συμβολή σας με παρατηρήσεις και bug reports θα είναι πολύτιμη! Ίσως βρισκόμαστε εν μέσω ενός από τα μεγαλύτερα και μαζικότερα Upgrade σε servers και services που έχουν γίνει μέσα στο σύλλογο. Η υπομονή και η βοήθεια σας θα εκτιμηθεί στο έπακρο, ενώ θα αποτελέσει μοχλό για την επιτυχημένη μετάβαση στον νέο εξοπλισμό! 


To be continued...  ::

----------

